# Bluelight Gallery



## PatF (Dec 13, 2010)

I was looking for recordings of George Gershwin piano music on youtube, my only source, and came up with Bluelight. What is it? Doesn't sound authentic somehow.
This is more what I was looking for:




Brilliant!


----------

